# Cardarine for women?



## Cece (Apr 27, 2018)

I have considered trying Cardarine (drxbiotech) I read a lot about it, but I`m still in doubt if this will affect me since I´m women? Are there any girls here who used/uses it? if cardarine is as good as it says it is, why isn´t recommended for human to use?

Age: 24 / Women /sprinter

Wi


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

It isn't recommended for human use as there was a trial that involved mice that were prone to polyps and it showed an increased growth in the polyps however the mice were given very high doses over 2 years- https://www.tga.gov.au/book-page/12-cardarine

" Carcinogenic potential of cardarine (GW501516) was assessed in male and female Han Wistar rats by daily administration of GW501516 for 104 weeks. Male rats were given a daily dose of 0,5,15 or 30 mg/kg/day for first six months and 0, 5, 20 or 40 mg/kg/day for rest of the study. Female rats were given a daily dose of 0, 3, 10 or 20 mg/kg/day for the entire duration of study "

The site also mentions that there have been human studies of up to 10mg each day for 12 weeks without any negative health issues.

As to whether it is worth doing or not depends on what you are looking for. It is marketed as a fat loss supplement but I have used it a couple of times and not found any evidence of greater fat loss when using it with a calorie controlled diet as opposed to not using it. It does have quite a powerful diuretic effect so it may be people are confusing fat loss with water loss.

It can increase cardio effectiveness, which is why cyclists, etc. have been caught using it but the effect isn't dramatic and unless you are competing at a very high level and have an upcoming competition, it probably isn't going to be worth using it.

One thing it is very good at doing is increasing HDL cholesterol and reducing LDL cholesterol - http://atvb.ahajournals.org/content/32/9/2289.full


----------

